# Pro football player training



## imagemaker46 (Jan 14, 2015)

I spent a couple of hours in the gym with a pro football player while he went through some of his workout. I sat back and shot most of the time with my 300 2.8, no setups.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2015)

Bleah... I need a nap just looking at those images!  Nice work Scott.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 14, 2015)

I was getting sore watching him train. It's the same place I workout, just at a different level, I'm on the old guy plan.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice captures, they look good.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 16, 2015)

Good collection of shots here.

Must have been cool seeing him there. Do you know who it is?


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

I think the color quality is really letting these photos down. Have you considered B&W?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 16, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Good collection of shots here.
> 
> Must have been cool seeing him there. Do you know who it is?


His name is Connor Williams, plays for the Ottawa RedBlacks in Canadian Football League.  I'm the team photographer and asked him if I could do a few shots.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I think the color quality is really letting these photos down. Have you considered B&W?


I did try a few in black and white and they looked ok.  I didn't make any colour corrections on these, shot them all under the gym lights, iso 3200-4000.  The whites look pretty good on my laptop, but ya they could use a little tweek.


----------

